# Add Jew rating



## Dr Pepper (Mar 1, 2021)

Add a jewish star as a rating. Replace the trophy with it. Nobody uses the trophy. 

Make it a positive point rating and make it so its not on the limited A&N rating set. They will seethe and be reluctant to use it outside the news board because they're faggots who care about giving people they disagree with good stickers. It will also enrage them to get the sticker even though it's poositive because they can't accept they want jewish doms to fuck their asses.


----------



## j666 (Mar 1, 2021)

DA JUICE


----------



## Red Sun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Add a jewish star as a rating. Replace the trophy with it. Nobody uses the trophy.
> 
> Make it a positive point rating and make it so its not on the limited A&N rating set. They will seethe and be reluctant to use it outside the news board because they're faggots who care about giving people they disagree with good stickers. It will also enrage them to get the sticker even though it's poositive because they can't accept they want jewish doms to fuck their asses.


Nobody uses trophy rating because almost nobody is admin with the site privileges to use the trophy rating.


----------



## draggs (Mar 1, 2021)

Every sticker is a Jew sticker

Oy vey all the stickers will be gone now that it's revealed shudd id dahn


----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 1, 2021)

Without the righteous Zionist rating, this entire institution is corrupted. Let it be known that antisemitism flows forth from any place that dares allow the moon worshiper's occult icon without permitting the chosen peoples' holy symbol in turn.

Oi vey, this is just like the Ottoman Empire!


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 1, 2021)

I think we can expand the meaning of the islamic content rating.

Behold:


----------



## Hitman One (Mar 1, 2021)

Dear Feeder knows better than to mock The Tribe so openly.


----------



## gangweedfan (Mar 1, 2021)

can someone give me the trophy pls? reason: my account is almost a year old.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 1, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Add a jewish star as a rating. Replace the trophy with it. Nobody uses the trophy.
> 
> Make it a positive point rating and make it so its not on the limited A&N rating set. They will seethe and be reluctant to use it outside the news board because they're faggots who care about giving people they disagree with good stickers. It will also enrage them to get the sticker even though it's poositive because they can't accept they want jewish doms to fuck their asses.


We already have it


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 2, 2021)

Make a limited-time "Kosher for Passover" rating only available during Passover.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 2, 2021)

Who fucking cares give us the "Nice Meme! " rating already


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Mar 2, 2021)

I thought that's what this was:


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Mar 2, 2021)

I volunteer this for a kosher rating.


----------



## Work (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi we have an islamic rating  but no jewish rating. I think it's fun to have a jewish rating 



Usage examples:
David (((Heilberg))) is the lawyer for Chris Chan. > Jewish ratings
I support the state of israel > Jewish ratings


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 26, 2021)

Let's also have an Arthur rating while we're at it.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 26, 2021)

I suppose that we should have a "go back to work" rating for those autists that refuse to get a job YET working hard when it comes to shitposting and political sperging.


----------



## Snuckening (Sep 26, 2021)

We REALLY need an "OP is a faggot" rating.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 26, 2021)

Can I have my own rating too? You know, because I'm important.


----------



## MadStan (Sep 26, 2021)

I'd like a "thunder stolen" rating where a poster pretty much says what another poster says that got lots of feedback to amplify their own reaction score.

Also, I'd like a "Fettish" icon for a poster (like myself) who likes (has a fettish) to dive into threads that are hogged up by either far lefties or far righties (echo chambers) and has the lack of sense to dive in and challenge all the retarded self-masturbating reenforcement the posters are giving one another, and give counter arguments. Its a fettish to challenge retards (like the "Trump won the election" threads.


----------



## Takodachi (Sep 26, 2021)

The reason why we have an Islamic rating is because Null doesnt recognize the legitimacy of Israel as a country, hence, no jewish rating


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

can we have a "stop fapping to cartoons" rating?


----------



## Mal0 (Sep 26, 2021)

Very antisemitic goy, going to report this to the ADL. Kiwifarms is a pro-Israel site and supports the rights of all minorities.


----------



## RSOD (Sep 26, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> I suppose that we should have a "go back to work" rating for those autists that refuse to get a job YET working hard when it comes to shitposting and political sperging.


Looking at you @JimmyNugget @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## Work (Sep 26, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Let's also have an Arthur rating while we're at it.


I had stopped watching anything related to Arthur looooooong ago. The gay marriage episode was the nail in the coffin. Arthur went from teaching social skills to brainwashing kids with faggotry. Children's media in 2020s everybody. I have attached a screenshot of my NSFW folder as proof that I haven't looked at arthur since long ago, and that I only enjoy consenting adults, unlike what you try to frame out of me.


Spoiler: NSFW












NekoRightsActivist said:


> I suppose that we should have a "go back to work" rating for those autists that refuse to get a job YET working hard when it comes to shitposting and political sperging.


Ouch. Hit me right in the spot. I wish I wasn't such an autist so I could find a job by networking. I had to sign up for masters to save face due to my empty resume, despite the fact that I'm not interested in research at all.
**********************************************************************************************
Back to topic:


Takodachi said:


> The reason why we have an Islamic rating is because Null doesnt recognize the legitimacy of Israel as a country, hence, no jewish rating


My suggestion was not very pro-semitic either, this hypothetical jewish rating will be used to laugh at them.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Sep 26, 2021)

Can we have a gay rating for people who are gay?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 26, 2021)

Work said:


> Arthur went from teaching social skills to brainwashing kids with faggotry. Children's media in 2020s everybody.


Isn't it always like this? That's what got you into furry gay porn in the first place LMAO.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

lol stop showing off your porn folder like that fucking means anything.


----------



## zero-who (Sep 26, 2021)

Can we get a "sus" rating?


----------



## IKOL (Sep 26, 2021)

No. I don't want to give jews any credit and any of my sheckels.

Get lost glowshobel.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 26, 2021)

Sticker requests:

Talmudic content
Pedophile
Get a job/NEET
Nigger face
Go to oven
Simp
Brown thumb (only available in gunt board or just turn the regular thumbs up to brown there)
Glow in the dark nigger
Gay


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 26, 2021)

Can we get a newfag sticker?


----------



## serious n00b (Sep 26, 2021)

Work said:


> I only enjoy consenting adults, unlike what you try to frame out of me.


no, you posted about having Arthur porn and got upset when people found it weird you fap to a kids show


----------



## JimmyNugget (Sep 26, 2021)

Indian J.C denton said:


> Looking at you @JimmyNugget @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


As opposed to all the retards in A and H who jerk off their conspiracy theories? Obviously their jobs must give them sooo much free time, right?


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Sep 26, 2021)

If we get a Kosher sticker then we obviously need a Blessed (gold cross, used on cute animal pics) to complete the Abrahamic trinity.


----------



## RSOD (Sep 26, 2021)

JimmyNugget said:


> As opposed to all the retards in A and H who jerk off their conspiracy theories? Obviously their jobs must give them sooo much free time, right?


Ok  i might have been a little autistic but fuck it everyone on this site is a autistic
 neet including you and me


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 26, 2021)

Indian J.C denton said:


> Looking at you @JimmyNugget @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


lol calm down


----------



## RSOD (Sep 26, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> lol calm down


Ok nigger i was autistic


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 26, 2021)

Indian J.C denton said:


> Ok nigger i was autistic


was?


----------



## RSOD (Sep 26, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> was?


Da fuck is this supposed to mean i was acting a litte autistic


----------



## karz (Sep 26, 2021)

@Dr Pepper


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 26, 2021)

dreamworks face said:


> I think we can expand the meaning of the islamic content rating.
> 
> Behold:
> View attachment 1960308


I'll do you one better:


----------



## Apis mellifera (Sep 26, 2021)

Work said:


> I had stopped watching anything related to Arthur looooooong ago. The gay marriage episode was the nail in the coffin. Arthur went from teaching social skills to brainwashing kids with faggotry. Children's media in 2020s everybody. I have attached a screenshot of my NSFW folder as proof that I haven't looked at arthur since long ago, and that I only enjoy consenting adults, unlike what you try to frame out of me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


 why do you keep talking about your Arthur porn fetish? Do you also have a public humiliation fetish or something?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 27, 2021)

We should add a "Boomer on Facebook" rating for when people post retarded memes like a boomer on Facebook


----------



## kittyfucker (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> We should add a "Boomer on Facebook" rating for when people post retarded memes like a boomer on Facebook


Make it one of these.


----------

